# Male with a male?



## Coreyzilla (Sep 18, 2009)

First off, I know you shouldn't put two males together as they'll fight.
But I've never seen anything mentioned about if there's enough room, and enough spaces for the fish to get away and hide in.

We're not talking a ten gallon tank with a few plants and driftwood, either.

I'd like to get another male with a specific color pattern that I spotted a few days ago at petsmart (Still there, I checked). But no one seemed to know if a 50 gallon miniature pond saturated with hiding places and live plants would be enough to house two males together.
And I really rather not add a divider to my current ten gallon as I feel that's too small for them.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to say this but no matter what the size of the tank/pond, they will still get to eachother somehow. They are clever fish and I feel they wouldnt last long together.
Nat


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ive seen them put more than one male in the really planted tanks in petsmart(dallas/fortworth area)


----------



## Coreyzilla (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I guess I should assume that it really depends on each fishes temper/personality, right?



I've got another question as well. Would a One gallon tank be adequate as a temporary holding tank for each betta during the winter months?
I don't have enough room to be putting Ten/five gallon tanks around a heater in my bathroom sad to say.


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

Coreyzilla said:


> Well, I guess I should assume that it really depends on each fishes temper/personality, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the other forum I belong to this lady that breeds Bettas is using clear tupperware that are 1 1/2 gallon to 2 1/2 gallons to house her male betta's for the winter. Very Important though is she keeps them near the baseboard heating so that she doesnt have to use aquarium heaters. 

Good Luck
John


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

You can even house better in 1/2 gallon tanks if you have a lot of bettas and need space just need to change water once to twice a week. Males are sometimes possible to keep together but it is a big gamble that you most likely lost. Plus they don't fight today doesn't mean they won't do so tomorrow. If the bettas are growing up together as fries, I think someone has done this before and the males are fine together as adult since they already have their pecking order established. But I still think keep them separate is a better idea just to play it safe.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I've seen people keep them in ponds with tons of males and females outdoors all summer and he made tons of money from the fry. I'd say try it 3males may work in a 55g if its planted otherwise dont put a male betta in a 55g.


----------



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldnt risk it. You can have death to one or both fish, nipped fins which can cause infection, and one fish having more territory than the other.


----------

